
Remitr Global Business Accounts - christinasikand
https://remitr.link/vvr
======
christinasikand
Remitr, the Toronto-based business payments platform, today announced Global
Business Accounts, the first Canadian fintech solution for international
banking. Remitr GBA replaces the hassle of cheques and wire transfers or the
need to set up a foreign account.

Remitr Global Business Account (GBA) offers Canadian businesses unique,
instant USD, GBP, and EUR accounts and routing numbers to reduce the friction
and costs of doing business internationally. GBA is ideal for eCommerce
stores, exporters, and SaaS companies that frequently make or receive payments
abroad. Remitr customers can receive and hold funds in three currencies until
they need to deposit to their Canadian bank account or transfer to one of the
150+ countries Remitr serves.

About Remitr GBA: -Open instant accounts to pay and get paid like a local
business in the US, the UK and Europe -Receive payments without incurring bank
fees -Get paid faster: Remitr payments arrive in 1 day compared to 3-7 days
with banks -Hold currencies to avoid unnecessary currency conversion costs
-Save money with no setup or maintenance fees Streamline billing without
managing an international entity -Avoid poor exchange rates when you decide to
convert funds -Use Remitr’s exchange rate with a flat transfer fee of $5

